# Craftsman 9-3214 Blade what is it?



## dan schafer (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
I found this blade in an auction box and was wondering what it is called, used for & what type of saw it belongs to? Sears Craftsman 9-3214. Photo is attached...I hope.
Thanks 
Danny in Cleveland


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a planer or shaper set for your table saw. They come with different knives for different patterns. I have a couple of them, but have never used them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Just to add to Mikes post 

Like Mike I also have a set or two and they are a scarey tool that you can use in your table saw or Radio Arm Saw...  it takes a spec.table blade insert for your table saw and must be in place if you want to try it out..the radio arm saw can use them without a safety cover for the set because you have a guard with the RAS that should cover the blades but you must check the cover b/4 you fire it up the set in place to make sure it will spin,they do like to kick stock like a mule, so hang on...

Out of all the tools I have this one I Don't use, it's just to hairy, like you I got the sets at a garage sale ...
Sears made and sold many sets, some small with 3 cuts and some with 6 or more cutter blades setups ...
I can't press the fact that you need the insert for your table saw b/4 you give it a shot...and you should have a home made guard over the top of the cutters on the table saw...

I now use the parts ( cutters ) to make wheels for toys and rosettes...but it takes a welder to make the cutter for the wheels...and you must heat treat them after the weld up job... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



===========


dan schafer said:


> Hi
> I found this blade in an auction box and was wondering what it is called, used for & what type of saw it belongs to? Sears Craftsman 9-3214. Photo is attached...I hope.
> Thanks
> Danny in Cleveland


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I had one of those and it scared the bejesus out of me. Noisier than hell too. I tossed mine in a box somewhere too!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

hahahahahahahahahahahaha I forgot about the noise, it's like putting a chain saw in the table saw, turn it on and then run like hell  LOL LOL and pulling the plug on the way out the door ....and saying what the hell is that,,, LOL LOL ..

================



challagan said:


> I had one of those and it scared the bejesus out of me. Noisier than hell too. I tossed mine in a box somewhere too!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha I forgot about the noise, it's like putting a chain saw in the table saw, turn it on and then run like hell  LOL LOL and pulling the plug on the way out the door ....and saying what the hell is that,,, LOL LOL ..
> 
> ================


Exactly Bob. That was one of those things I got for my first table saw years ago. It was a benchtop 8 inch job from Sears. Had to have it... I ran one board thru it and thought... well she don't need to know that's the last time I will use that! LOL. 

Corey


----------



## dan schafer (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi All
Thanks for the great replies....This blade don't even seem to be a good eBay item.
Dan


----------

